

Strange Loop 2011 Languages Panel - puredanger
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Language-Panel

======
jashkenas
This panel was great fun, but was unfortunately cut about 20 minutes short on
accident. For the curious, here's an additional link to last year's panel:
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Future-of-Programming-
Lan...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Future-of-Programming-Languages)

------
mark_l_watson
I really enjoyed that, mostly because of the casualness.

Jeremy Ashkenas made a lot of good points, and I hope to sometime have time to
experiment with the NYT APIs and data they are releasing - reminds me of
Reuter's generosity 12 years ago in releasing a lot of their tagged-up data.

+1 also on the importance of Lisp.

------
frou_dh
No disrespect to the panelists, but I didn't find that very compelling. The
moderator was also a bit rude to Hickey's first answer ("Saw that coming.")

The 1on1 or 1on2 interviews that InfoQ films at conferences often have a good
pace with a mix of questions.

------
DanielRibeiro
Now this was a great panel.

